# NGD Yamato OM bling 1967ish



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Found a plywood gem. Owner of folkway tells me that it's one of the good ones. Says it has proper bracing for ply top (much less bracing allows for greater resonance. ). Check out the book-matched top. Notice the flame by the bridge. 






































Still considering to keep or sell it. Sold the 0002h Collings so I'll see. I'd prefer a 12th fret neck joint. Open to suggestions. Was thinking the S&P pro folk slotted.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! It looks beautiful. 
I'd love to see/hear/play it if you ever want to meet for a coffee locally 



sambonee said:


> Was thinking the S&P pro folk *slotted.*


What do you mean by the term "slotted"? 
I have not heard it used before.

Do you know anything about the history of this guitar? I asking as I recently met a fellow selling a Yamato through Kijiji in Cambridge. My friend and GC member _hamstrung _was with me. The action was high and I don't remember the nice binding. I think he was asking $275.00 (IIRC).

ENJOY!!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I personal find the older ones (for a good price) are a little more interesting, and seems the Japanese models are sought after, bottom line is allways -does it make you want to play it ?Does the sound satisfy? AND- do any new tunes or melodies spring forth when you play it... nice git anyway J ps slot head 12 fret jumbos can be killer


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> What do you mean by the term "slotted"?
> I have not heard it used before.


The clouds opened and a bolt of lightening came crashing down from the heavens and struck my (empty) bald head....HARD!...OUCH!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Id love a blinger like that one.


----------

